# Best small breed for beef in Mohave Desert?



## Jayzandra (May 31, 2016)

We have been stuck on Dexters for a while because we wanted a small breed dual purpose breed, but we've decided to use goats for milk. Since we're not planning on milking, would Dexters still be the best option, or something else? We live in the desert, so no fresh grazing. They will be baled grass fed. We are also going to start trying to fodder feed.

Also, there are always "roping steer" calves for sell on Craigslist out here, lots of free range cattle out in that desert. Can these be raised for meat? They are usually Corrtiente, but not always.


----------



## TAH (May 31, 2016)

I will tag some people that can help. 
@WildRoseBeef @cjc @COWGUY1123


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 31, 2016)

What about a Zebu?  I'm no cattle person, but they look really cool and they're supposed to do well in hot climates.

Excerpt from:  http://animals.mom.me/zebu-store-its-hump-4799.html

_"The humped cattle are native to a very hot, tropical climate. Zebus have more efficient sweat glands to battle the heat, as well as a lower metabolism rate and smaller, more compact bodies. Because they are smaller in size than other cattle, zebus require fewer resources for survival, because a slower metabolism means they can go longer periods of time without food."_


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 3, 2016)

My first thought was that if the Corriente's are readily available in your area, then they probably do well in the desert climate.  I looked them up and while they are used as roping steers they are also raised for beef.  They are found a lot in the SW US and Mexico.  They are a smaller cow.  Desert animals typically are smaller.
That would probably be your best bet.


----------

